# Woodbury Commons Mega-Haul (PICS)



## Dani (Dec 3, 2007)

My mommy and I went to Woodbury commons today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got myself some stuff, and my mom got me a bunch of stuff I can't have till Christmas. Not all of it's MAC, but it's all worth posting, I promise. I'm going to post the stuff I can't have first.

UGGS!!!! I usually hate them but these are different, they don't look like feet marshmallows. 









Christmas MAC:
Concealor Palatte in Light, Pompous Blue e/s, and Nightlight Pigment





Swavorski (sp?) Neckalce:




(You can't see it so well cause it's in a plastic bag and I'm not allowed to take it out lol. It's pretty though!)

Coach Wristlet / Bag:
I can't tell the difference, it's pretty big for a wristlet lol





And now for the stuff I got myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Betsy Johnson necklace:





 If you can't tell from the pic it's an angel

3 NYX Brushes:
Eye Brushes numbers 3 and 2, and the dome contouring brush





Lancome Juicy Gelee in Pink Lollipop





AND of course the CCO MAC Haul!




Wondergrass, Mothbrown, Springtime Skipper, Fertile, and Moonflower eyeshadows, and Valentine's Lipgelee

Thanks for looking everyone!!! <33


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice haul! Sorry but what does CCO stand for? Im new to this. lol
How did you manage to get the Barbie Loves MAC shadows at this time?? I bought a few things but I wished I bought the entire collection! =(


----------



## Dani (Dec 3, 2007)

Cosmetic Company Outlet.
The CCO carries mostly old L/E and discontinued and some permanent merchandise from MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique, etc.  That's how I got the BLM stuff (I wasn't really into MAC when it came out).  If you can find an outlet mall near you, go take a look!  And if you're still curious about CCO's there's a ton of threads about them in the bargain hunters section.  Hope that helped, and thanks for the reply


----------



## sora (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome haul XD! i'm going to be visiting the woodbury outlets after christmas, god i'm so excited


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Cosmetic Company Outlet.
The CCO carries mostly old L/E and discontinued and some permanent merchandise from MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique, etc.  That's how I got the BLM stuff (I wasn't really into MAC when it came out).  If you can find an outlet mall near you, go take a look!  And if you're still curious about CCO's there's a ton of threads about them in the bargain hunters section.  Hope that helped, and thanks for the reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooohhhhhh thats what it means! I work near one. lol I do go their occasionally but everytime I am there, they are out of the colors I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they usually have discontinued items and dark colors. But I will check it out again. Thanks! =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like I should be making a trip up to woodbury soon. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 3, 2007)

Great haul !!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 3, 2007)

wow! thats a very nice haul and them uggs are nice too never seen them in shops yet! Pompous Blue looks nice and shimmery i might have go get it .. and how are them lancome juicy gelée pots? ive always wondered


----------



## Niseag (Dec 3, 2007)

Ah! I want Pompous Blue so badly. Lucky you. : )


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 3, 2007)

Great haul! And Swarovski always have beautiful stuff =)


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice...enjoy the goodies!


----------



## makeba (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been trying to find Fertile eyeshadow forever.  You got such great goodies, enjoy them.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

Woodbury has a MAC?? they're on the come up!!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2007)

Great loot!  Enjoy!  Every once in awhile I find some nice stuff at Woodbury Commons too.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW nice haulage.  Oh yes, thanks for picking up the Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me.  You are such a sweetie. j/k LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun!!!


----------



## Dani (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_WOW nice haulage. Oh yes, thanks for picking up the Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me. You are such a sweetie. j/k LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun!!!_

 
  LMAO, you're too cute <3  I've been feeling sick all day and that made me smile alot (and lol like a weirdo while my mom was in the room >_>)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I have been trying to find Fertile eyeshadow forever. You got such great goodies, enjoy them._

 
  Go to a CCO!! Mine had a TON.  Talk to someone near Woodbury, maybe someone can CP it for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Great haul! And Swarovski always have beautiful stuff =)_

 
  I have to stop going in there lol.  I seriously think Swarovski is my favorite jewelry store, everything sparkles sooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niseag* 

 
_Ah! I want Pompous Blue so badly. Lucky you. : )_

 
  Check out your CCO!  Honestly, I didn't know it was LE when I got it.  I think I got the last one at the cco.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_wow! thats a very nice haul and them uggs are nice too never seen them in shops yet! Pompous Blue looks nice and shimmery i might have go get it .. and how are them lancome juicy gelée pots? ive always wondered_

 
  Yeah I didn't know uggs like this exsisted either!!!  LOL I love them, they look really durable, and they're more my style than the traditional uggs.  The Uggs outlet was a wreck when I got there, I was really lucky to find these.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Looks like I should be making a trip up to woodbury soon. Enjoy your haul!_

 
  Haha you should!!!  Make sure you post your haul, I'd love to see if the products change when you get up there (I may be going back)


Thanks everyone!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

What a great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, Than's some happy shopping!  Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2007)

great haul!


----------

